# Cat grass



## jesst (Nov 16, 2011)

I saw in a magazine that they make grass for cats and I was wondering if it would be ok to give to my sully. It is wheat, oat and rye grass


----------



## phantoms (Nov 18, 2011)

"cat grass refers to a type of cereal grass such as oat or wheat that can be grown indoors and fed to your cat or other pet."

Found this on a website after searching what is cat grass. Never said if it was safe to feed your tortoise or not though.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 18, 2011)

Oat and wheat grass are fine for grass eating tortoises. During the summer when greenery is sparse around here I bought containers of live oat grass from the farmer's market for my sulcata. I used to harvest it with scissors and he liked it just fine.


----------



## HtVic (Mar 2, 2012)

so its safe to feed tortoises right??


----------

